# Athletic Bilbao - Napoli: 27 Agosto 2014 ore 20:45. Tv Canale 5.



## admin (25 Agosto 2014)

Athletic Bilbao - Napoli: partita di ritorno di preliminari di Champions League 2014/2015. Si gioca a Bilbao dopo l'1-1 dell'andata. La partita si disputerà Mercoledì 27 Agosto 2014 alle ore 20:45.

Cosa deve fare il Napoli per qualificarsi alla Champions League? La squadra di Benitez deve necessariamente vincere con qualsiasi risultato o pareggiare dal 2-2 in su. 

All'Athletic Bilbao, invece, basta lo 0-0- Oltre, naturalmente, alla vittoria con qualsiasi risultato. Con l'1-1 si andrebbe ai tempi supplementari.


Dove vedere Athletic Bilbao - Napoli in tv?

Diretta in chiaro in esclusiva su Canale 5 a partire dalle ore 20:45.


A seguire, tutte le informazioni sulla partita ed i commenti.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

Probabili formazioni:
*

Athletic Bilbao (4-2-3-1):* Iraizoz; de Marcos, Gurpegui, Laporte, Balenziaga; Iturraspe, Mikel Rico; Susaeta, Benat, Muniain; Aduriz. All.: Valverde.

*Napoli (4-2-3-1):* Rafael; Maggio, Albiol, Koulibaly, Ghoulam; Inler Jorginho; Callejon, Hamsik, Mertens; Higuain. All.: Benitez.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

Purtroppo temo escano, sinceramente mi spiacerebbe per il calcio italiano. Se non prendono gol nel primo tempo potrebbero anche passare.


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2014)

Con Mertens passano


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Con Mertens passano



Ah beh, per quanto si impegni e si applichi Insigne è un eterno mediocre, fumoso e basta... quando ci sono partite che contano serve gente che la butta dentro, inutile girarci attorno


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2014)

rischiano alla grande secondo me. 

e andando in europa League e giocando di giovedì, si rischia sempre di fare una stagione melmosa.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2014)

Se c'è Mertens vincono a mani basse. Non hanno nessuno di meglio però al posto di Inler?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

Se escono sono da rinchiudere.


----------



## nduccio (27 Agosto 2014)

quel gol preso al san paolo pesa come un macigno, vediamo


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

Se il Napoli esce, Juve e Roma prendono 10 milioni in più a testa.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

Prevedo una bella partita, speriamo


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2014)

Il Napoli è già fuori. Lo dicevo quando è stato preso l'Atletic Bilbao.. c'è una condizione fisica tra le spagnole e italiane troppo grande


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

Ma dove lo hanno raccolto questo Koulibaly?


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma dove lo hanno raccolto questo Koulibaly?



Va su tutti i palloni, sta reggendo la baracca dietro da solo..eppure non ha mai fatto una partita di Cl...

Se uno è forte è forte


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

Il Bilbao sta sbagliando di tutto a porta vuota.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2014)

Ma il Bilabo sta facendo pressing continuo da 30 minuti... bah io rimango dell'idea che in Spagna sono tutti fatti


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2014)

ma quanto corrono questi del PSV?


----------



## davoreb (27 Agosto 2014)

Boh a me sembra che l'unico del Napoli che si salva è higuain....alla fine se guardo il Napoli di oggi non è neanche tanto meglio del Milan negli 11

lopez > rafael
abate = maggio 
Alex = albiol
Rami = Koulibali
desciglio > Goulhan
de Jong > gargano
cristante < Jorginho 
poli < hamsik
elsha > meertens
menez < callejon
Pazzini < higuain

4 a 4..../ per me l'unico top che fa la differenza è higuain... Per dire che in Italia ci vuole poco.

tra l'altro Hamsik e da due anni che fa schifo


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

Quelli del Bilbao hanno i piedi quadrati, altrimenti sarebbero 2-0, ma senza problemi!


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

Gol del Napoli. Hamsik


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2014)

han segnato sti cessi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2014)

Sembra forte sto Koulibaly, un pò fabbro ma forte


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2014)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2014)

Maggio che scarsone, ecco perché Abate è titolare in nazionale


----------



## chicagousait (27 Agosto 2014)

La difesa napoletana


----------



## nduccio (27 Agosto 2014)

hahaha gargano che pollaccio


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2014)

e andiamooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

Incredibile errore del Napoli. Atletico in vantaggio. 2-1.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2014)

Che squadraccia...


----------



## nduccio (27 Agosto 2014)

non ci credo non ci credo cosa ha combinato la difesa del napoli, assurdo
pazzesco pazzesco


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2014)

ahahahahah ma cosa hanno combinato...


----------



## davoreb (27 Agosto 2014)

Hahahaha nn ci credo....spero che il Napoli faccia un goal


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2014)

adesso entra insigne ciao core


----------



## chicagousait (27 Agosto 2014)

Ma questi hanno una difesa imbarazzante


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

3-1 Gomez


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2014)

FINITA ciao ciao


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

*3-1 Athletic. Napoli disastroso. *


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

Benitez secondo me non finisce la stagione.


----------



## BB7 (27 Agosto 2014)

Questo è fuorigioco devono rivedere sta regola dai


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2014)

sono già fuori dalla lotta scudetto con l'europa league da giocare


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2014)

Ma quanto è scarso Maggio?


----------



## chicagousait (27 Agosto 2014)

Mio padre che di calcio nn ci capisce niente, aveva previsto l'eliminazione dei napoletani. E per ora ci sta prendendo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2014)

Ragazzi i 3 gol subiti dal Napoli non li prendevo io quando giocavo con gli Esordienti.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Questo è fuorigioco devono rivedere sta regola dai



regolarissimo, non influisce sull'azione anche perché i difensori non lo inseguono... che lui sia lì o meno è ininfluente


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2014)

Da loro Bonera sarebbe "il Thiago Silva" della situation.....


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2014)

La regola più assurda del mondo.
Da sempre contro il fuorigioco passivo, comunque Maggio ha colpa in tutti e 3 i gol. Che sciagura sta difesa.


----------



## juventino (27 Agosto 2014)

Si sapeva che non avevano possibilità dai.


----------



## Morghot (27 Agosto 2014)

Povero higuain, mi dispiace per lui


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Agosto 2014)

Un po' godo, in primis perché i tifosi sono orribilmente esaltati da 3 anni e si sentono in diritto di essere ritenuti grandi oltre che ad aver ottenuto il divieto di ricevere sfottò, in secundis perché il loro presidente è quantomeno odioso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2014)

Maggio è peggio di Zaccardo terzino, Higuain è un disperato, Duvan Zapata è un Niang più muscoloso


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2014)

Mazzarri comunque ha portato il Napoli a un passo dai quarti di finale (supplementari agli ottavi), Benitez out ai gironi e out ai preliminari


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2014)

Calci d'angolo di chiara defezione Seedorfiana.


----------



## nduccio (27 Agosto 2014)

la butto lì giusto per parlare: clamoroso addio di higuain ceduto all'arsenal


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2014)

e si divorano il 4-1 a porta vuota


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2014)

Comunque quel guardalinee si sta facendo buone dormite.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2014)

poca roba sto napoli...soprattutto la difesa...


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Agosto 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mazzarri comunque ha portato il Napoli a un passo dai quarti di finale (supplementari agli ottavi), Benitez out ai gironi e out ai preliminari


Quel Napoli era realmente forte, questo è una cozzaglia di attaccanti messi in campo


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mazzarri comunque ha portato il Napoli a un passo dai quarti di finale (supplementari agli ottavi), Benitez out ai gironi e out ai preliminari



+ spendendo 100 mln di euro

Sto panzone si è costruito la carriera per 7 minuti folli di Milan...incredibile


----------



## juventino (27 Agosto 2014)

nduccio ha scritto:


> la butto lì giusto per parlare: clamoroso addio di higuain ceduto all'arsenal



Beh non potrebbe giocare la Champions, cosa non da poco.


----------



## chicagousait (27 Agosto 2014)

Benitez in conferenza stampa prima della partita giocata a Napoli disse che se eliminazione sarebbe stata, nn era poi sta gran tragedia. Quindi lui sapeva che nn lo avrebbe mai passato il turno


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2014)

Napoli vergognoso.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

*Athletic - Napoli 3-1 FINALE.

L'Athletic si qualifica alla Champions League. Il Napoli retrocede in Europa League. *


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2014)

il calcio italiano é morto...le prossime a fare figure: Juve e Roma...


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2014)

godo immensamente

del resto è colpa di squadre tipo Napoli , Lazio , Udinese , se la terza del nostro campionato è costretta ai preliminari

si impegnassero in Europa League adesso


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> rischiano alla grande secondo me.
> 
> e andando in europa League e giocando di giovedì, si rischia sempre di fare una stagione melmosa.



cvd. 
godo per il napoli ma al tempo stesso mi dispiace per il calcio italiano, ci fosse una squadra che tiene alto l'onore in europa, no prendiamo ca..i in faccia da chiunque. 

ma questi qua pensano di giocarsela con i maggio, i gargano, i britos....ma dai. 
per me pure in campionato possono essere il flop dell'anno.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Agosto 2014)

Si ma la rosa del napoli è imbarazzante dai, attaccanti a parte. E pure sto Rafael, mmah, oggi ha dimostrato la sua inesperienza in certi tipi di partite.


----------



## BB7 (27 Agosto 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> regolarissimo, non influisce sull'azione anche perché i difensori non lo inseguono... che lui sia lì o meno è ininfluente



Ma guarda bene il portiere si ferma pure perchè non sa chi la prenderà... Il giocatore fa un cosidetto "velo" che non è una giocata passiva anzi


----------



## Butcher (27 Agosto 2014)

Eliminazione più che meritata. Non puoi presentarti con Gargano, Maggio, Britos, Rafael...


----------



## juventino (27 Agosto 2014)

Una squadra che pensa di passare il preliminare con Gargano titolare merita ampiamente l'eliminazione.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

Differenza atletica imbarazzante, gli spagnoli correvano, il Napoli fermo!


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Povero higuain, mi dispiace per lui



l'anno prossimo penso faccia (giustamente) le valigie. 
in premier sarebbe titolare ovunque penso. 

anche mertens è sprecato lì.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Eliminazione più che meritata. Non puoi presentarti con Gargano, Maggio, Britos, Rafael...



Prendo te ma vedo tanta gente con il tuo stesso pensiero, ma scusa gli avversari avevano una rosa di 11 fenomeni? Veramente pensare che hanno perso per quei 3-4 fa ridere, classica scusa italiana, hanno perso perchè il Bilbao ha corso il doppio del Napoli, dal primo all'ultimo minuto


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2014)

Secondo me Higuain chiederà subito la cessione.


----------



## de sica (27 Agosto 2014)

La fine del calcio italiano. RIP


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Agosto 2014)

Ma scusate.....non so quanto sia questione di GIOCATORI...........l'Athletic ha i FENOMENI? Possibile che in Italia solo sui giocatori ci si focalizza? L'Athletic giocava a pallone come dio comanda,era una cavolo di squadra,il Napoli una squadra spaccata in due,in Italia prima di pensare a calciatori,stadi pensiamo a giocare a qualcosa....in Italia non si gioca a NULLA....manco a difenderci siamo bravi.....


----------



## Butcher (27 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Prendo te ma vedo tanta gente con il tuo stesso pensiero, ma scusa gli avversari avevano una rosa di 11 fenomeni? Veramente pensare che hanno perso per quei 3-4 fa ridere, classica scusa italiana, hanno perso perchè il Bilbao ha corso il doppio del Napoli, dal primo all'ultimo minuto



Sisi, ma infatti ha pesato moltissimo la condizione fisica e il gioco; il Napoli non ne aveva uno, palla avanti e che Dio ce la mandi buona.
Però non si può negare che tutti e tre i gol siano nati da errori dei suddetti. E sappiamo di che livello sono Gargano e co. ormai.


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> l'anno prossimo penso faccia (giustamente) le valigie.
> in premier sarebbe titolare ovunque penso.
> 
> anche mertens è sprecato lì.



Mertens fino a un certo punto....è un gran bel giocatore eh....ma ha un autonomia limitata,per questo penso che Benitez raramente gli fa fare i 90'


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Prendo te ma vedo tanta gente con il tuo stesso pensiero, ma scusa gli avversari avevano una rosa di 11 fenomeni? Veramente pensare che hanno perso per quei 3-4 fa ridere, classica scusa italiana, hanno perso perchè il Bilbao ha corso il doppio del Napoli, dal primo all'ultimo minuto



Esatto. Ho visto entrambe le partite. Sto Bilabo non è nulla di che tecnicamente...ma corrono e basta. Basta pensare il pressing nel primo tempo.

Onestamente io davvero non capisco. Dicevano che erano gli allenatori italiani il problema che non facevano una preparazione giusto, ma Benitez è straniero poi questo è stato in Spagna con valencia e Liverpool squadre che correvano

Boh.. per me in Spagna sono dopati


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (27 Agosto 2014)

E' stato scandaloso il Napoli, sembrava una di quelle partite apatiche del Milan a 10 all'ora ... 
Dopo il goal sono praticamente rientrati negli spogliatoi.
Eliminazione strameritata.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Prendo te ma vedo tanta gente con il tuo stesso pensiero, ma scusa gli avversari avevano una rosa di 11 fenomeni? Veramente pensare che hanno perso per quei 3-4 fa ridere, classica scusa italiana, hanno perso perchè il Bilbao ha corso il doppio del Napoli, dal primo all'ultimo minuto



hanno preso 3 gol in poco più di 10 minuti. 
fino al 60° il napoli era in vantaggio e doveva gestire, a maggior ragione se sei a corto di fiato. 

gargano l'hanno sbolognato ovunque in prestito (inter, parma...) e poi gli fai giocare una gara che vale la stagione ? 

se non si rinforzano dietro, è inutile avere quell'attacco, paradossalmente la nostra difesa mi sembra più solida.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Prendo te ma vedo tanta gente con il tuo stesso pensiero, ma scusa gli avversari avevano una rosa di 11 fenomeni? Veramente pensare che hanno perso per quei 3-4 fa ridere, classica scusa italiana, hanno perso perchè il Bilbao ha corso il doppio del Napoli, dal primo all'ultimo minuto





Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma scusate.....non so quanto sia questione di GIOCATORI...........l'Athletic ha i FENOMENI? Possibile che in Italia solo sui giocatori ci si focalizza? L'Athletic giocava a pallone come dio comanda,era una cavolo di squadra,il Napoli una squadra spaccata in due,in Italia prima di pensare a calciatori,stadi pensiamo a giocare a qualcosa....in Italia non si gioca a NULLA....manco a difenderci siamo bravi.....



Una statua.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> hanno preso 3 gol in poco più di 10 minuti.
> fino al 60° il napoli era in vantaggio e doveva gestire, a maggior ragione se sei a corto di fiato.
> 
> gargano l'hanno sbolognato ovunque in prestito (inter, parma...) e poi gli fai giocare una gara che vale la stagione ?
> ...



Diciamo che sono un mix di cose, anche al Bilbao avranno delle situazioni simil Gargano.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Agosto 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma scusate.....non so quanto sia questione di GIOCATORI...........l'Athletic ha i FENOMENI? Possibile che in Italia solo sui giocatori ci si focalizza? L'Athletic giocava a pallone come dio comanda,era una cavolo di squadra,il Napoli una squadra spaccata in due,in Italia prima di pensare a calciatori,stadi pensiamo a giocare a qualcosa....in Italia non si gioca a NULLA....manco a difenderci siamo bravi.....


Ma infatti la colpa principale sono gli errori individuali che hanno portato al gol aduriz in una maniera imbarazzante. Il Napoli paradossalmente avrebbe potuto anche stravincerla stasera.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> hanno preso 3 gol in poco più di 10 minuti.
> fino al 60° il napoli era in vantaggio e doveva gestire, a maggior ragione se sei a corto di fiato.
> 
> gargano l'hanno sbolognato ovunque in prestito (inter, parma...) e poi gli fai giocare una gara che vale la stagione ?
> ...



Erano in vantaggio senza meritarlo, se sei bravo la porti a casa nonostante tutto, hai ragione. Ma se si analizza la partita c'è poco da fare, loro erano primi su tutti i palloni, hanno pressato cosa che il Napoli non riusciva a fare, andavano negli spazi mentre quelli del Napoli erano statici. 

E' inutile girarci attorno, il Napoli avrà anche avuto 2-3 scarsi, ma anche loro ne avevano.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Esatto. Ho visto entrambe le partite. Sto Bilabo non è nulla di che tecnicamente...ma corrono e basta. Basta pensare il pressing nel primo tempo.
> 
> Onestamente io davvero non capisco. Dicevano che erano gli allenatori italiani il problema che non facevano una preparazione giusto, ma Benitez è straniero poi questo è stato in Spagna con valencia e Liverpool squadre che correvano
> 
> Boh.. per me in Spagna sono dopati


Benitez è sempre stato un allenatore dai risultati altalenanti, altrimenti avrebbe avuto la stessa considerazione di Mourinho ed Ancelotti. E' un buon allenatore, ma niente più.


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Agosto 2014)

Benitez infatti ai massimi livelli non è considerato,altrimenti non allenerebbe il Napoli,sic et simpliciter


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2014)

*Benitez ai microfoni di Mediaset non assicura che Higuain resterà al Napoli*


----------



## de sica (27 Agosto 2014)

Chiedetevi perché nel napoli non c'era manco un italiano in campo (maggio nemmeno lo considero come calciatore..) mentre nell' Athletic giocavano tutti spagnoli, per giunta baschi. Molti di questi provenienti dalla cantera. Secondo me è soltanto la dimostrazione, dopo l'ennesimo flop alla coppa del Mondo, della morte del nostro calcio.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Benitez infatti ai massimi livelli non è considerato,altrimenti non allenerebbe il Napoli,sic et simpliciter



Ma infatti Rafael è un ottimo allenatore a livelli medio alti, Napoli è la sua dimensione, il punto è che può trovare club con lo stesso profilo ma che gli garantiscano maggiori capacità di spesa. Il Napoli ha speso solo l'anno scorso con la partenza di Cavani, quest'anno non si è minimamente rafforzata, credo a fine stagione cambierà aria.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Chiedetevi perché nel napoli non c'era manco un italiano in campo (maggio nemmeno lo considero come calciatore..) mentre nell' Athletic giocavano tutti spagnoli, per giunta baschi. Molti di questi provenienti dalla cantera. Secondo me è soltanto la dimostrazione, dopo l'ennesimo flop alla coppa del Mondo, della morte del nostro calcio.



Non so se è stato già detto, ma da quando ci sono i playoff con questa formula, le squadre italiane sono passate in 2 occasioni su 6.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Benitez ai microfoni di Mediaset non assicura che Higuain resterà al Napoli*



L'ho pensato subito finita la partita, per me chiede la cessione e potrebbe andare a Londra


----------



## juventino (27 Agosto 2014)

Però ragazzi Benitez ha colpe fino ad un certo punto. Cioè ma avete visto il Napoli che razza di mercato ha fatto? Il non schierare Inler, Dzemaili e Zuniga poi credo che derivi più per imposizioni societarie.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi Benitez ha colpe fino ad un certo punto. Cioè ma avete visto il Napoli che razza di mercato ha fatto? Il non schierare Inler, Dzemaili e Zuniga poi credo che derivi più per imposizioni societarie.



Inler e Zuniga ha detto che fisicamente sono troppo indietro... Dzemaili beh, è sul mercato!


----------



## Albijol (27 Agosto 2014)

Sapete qual è la cosa più brutta di questa sera? Che finiremo minimo 20 punti dietro a questo Napoli


----------



## juventino (27 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Inler e Zuniga ha detto che fisicamente sono troppo indietro... Dzemaili beh, è sul mercato!



Si, ma il succo del discorso non cambia. Io non dico che Benitez sia esente da colpe, ma una società che per affrontare un preliminare così tosto non prende NESSUNO è da linciare.


----------



## de sica (27 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non so se è stato già detto, ma da quando ci sono i playoff con questa formula, le squadre italiane sono passate in 2 occasioni su 6.


Si, ma non hai risposto al mio quesito!


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2014)

Benitez è un uomo fortunato e sappiamo anche il perché.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Agosto 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi Benitez ha colpe fino ad un certo punto. Cioè ma avete visto il Napoli che razza di mercato ha fatto? Il non schierare Inler, Dzemaili e Zuniga poi credo che derivi più per imposizioni societarie.



Mah secondo me la rosa non era più scarsa. la difesa del Bilbao secondo me è poca cosa.

Può drasi che abbiano giocato semplicemente male, non ho visto l'andata, certo se sono stati piallati anche in casa c'è da preoccuparsi.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Agosto 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si, ma non hai risposto al mio quesito!




Difficile darti torto.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2014)

Eliminazione ampiamente meritata. L'impronta di Benitez si è vista solo in negativo e De Laurentiis parla parla ma zero fatti, ed ecco i risultati.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sapete qual è la cosa più brutta di questa sera? Che finiremo minimo 20 punti dietro a questo Napoli



mah staremo a vedere... la loro stagione è finita stasera... la nostra potrebbe non iniziare nemmeno... o forse sì...


----------



## robs91 (27 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Prendo te ma vedo tanta gente con il tuo stesso pensiero, ma scusa gli avversari avevano una rosa di 11 fenomeni? Veramente pensare che hanno perso per quei 3-4 fa ridere, classica scusa italiana, hanno perso perchè il Bilbao ha corso il doppio del Napoli, dal primo all'ultimo minuto



Non sono dei fenomeni,ma oltre alla condizione fisica giocano un buon calcio e non si presentano con giocatori indegni come Maggio e compagnia.


----------



## de sica (27 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Difficile darti torto.



Lo spero


----------



## juventino (27 Agosto 2014)

Comunque godo tantissimo per quel burino di De Laurentis. Quel buffone che ha passato anni a blaterare di rivoluzionare il calcio e bla bla bla e che ha finito per appoggiare i dinosauri e mafiosi del calcio italiano. Ben gli sta.


----------



## DannySa (28 Agosto 2014)

Pensano di tenere Higuain in mezzo a qualche cesso e a giocare la prestigiosa EL? per me prima del 31 parte o comunque a gennaio.
Balotelli è andato, Vidal, Higuain, Pogba e qualcun altro decente lo seguiranno a ruota molto molto presto, per non parlare dei campioni/ottimi giocatori che se ne sono andati anche solo da 3 anni a questa parte, il calcio italiano non è morto è semplicemente insignificante e per niente italiano.
Non credo rinascerà mai, a meno che non ci siano investimenti di sceicchi vari e una rivoluzione di parecchi stadi dovuta all'assegnazione di un europeo/mondiale che sia.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Agosto 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Benitez ai microfoni di Mediaset non assicura che Higuain resterà al Napoli*



e guarda caso a wenger serve una punta adesso che s'è sfasciato giroud. 

1+1 fa 2.


----------



## pennyhill (28 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> e guarda caso a wenger serve una punta adesso che s'è sfasciato giroud.
> 
> 1+1 fa 2.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>




Stai sicuro che Wenger chiuderebbe a zeru tituli anche con questa squadra


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2014)

Continuano ad avere una difesa scandalosa, albiol, maggio, britos, fernandez, non capisco perché non facciano uno sforzo in difesa.


----------



## juventino (28 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stai sicuro che Wenger chiuderebbe a zeru tituli anche con questa squadra



L'allenatore più sopravvalutato di sempre Wenger. 
Comunque non credo interessi all'Arsenal visto che non può giocare in Champions.


----------



## pennyhill (28 Agosto 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'allenatore più sopravvalutato di sempre Wenger.
> Comunque non credo interessi all'Arsenal visto che non può giocare in Champions.



Si che può.  Boateng l'anno scorso ha fatto i preliminari con il Milan, e poi ha giocato tutta la Champions con lo Schalke.


----------



## Dave (28 Agosto 2014)

La terza della Serie A non può uscire ai preliminari con il Bilbao, è una vergogna per tutto il calcio italiano.


----------



## juventino (28 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Si che può.  Boateng l'anno scorso ha fatto i preliminari con il Milan, e poi ha giocato tutta la Champions con lo Schalke.



EPIC FAIL mio


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2014)

Ecco cosa succede a chi aspetta il passaggio del turno per poter investire. Se tu vuoi davvero puntare a fare bene investi senza se e senza ma; Invece il Napoli si è presentato alle due partite più importanti della stagione con gente del calibro di: Britos, Gargano, Dzemaili, Maggio. Avrebbero avuto un disperato bisogno di Un centrale serio, un terzino destro ed un centrocampista di qualità. 

Anche Benitez ha le sue colpe, non puoi presentarti in questa condizione fisica scandalosa, evidentemente pensava di poter beccare una squadra facile da sconfiggere. 

Il calcio italiano ormai è allo sbando più totale, considerate che il Portogallo e ripeto IL PORTOGALLO! In Champions si presenterà con tre squadre di cui due in prima fascia.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2014)

Il calcio italiano ripartirà ma sarà merito di Roma e Juventus e forse dell'Inter.
2 proprietà straniere e 1 che investe cercando di tenere i giocatori forti.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Il calcio italiano ripartirà ma sarà merito di Roma e Juventus e forse dell'Inter.
> 2 proprietà straniere e 1 che investe cercando di tenere i giocatori forti.



Mah, a livello europeo non le vedo bene, perchè per comprare sono sempre costrette a cedere, altrimenti prestiti e via.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Agosto 2014)

juve e roma ringraziano per i soldi in più che riceveranno


----------



## smallball (28 Agosto 2014)

MP e Pier Silvio Berlusconi ringraziano per avere un EL coi fiocchi


----------



## Aragorn (28 Agosto 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Il calcio italiano ripartirà ma sarà merito di Roma e Juventus e forse dell'Inter.



Allora stiamo freschi


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2014)

smallball ha scritto:


> MP e Pier Silvio Berlusconi ringraziano per avere un EL coi fiocchi



Concordo! Hanno un bel bacino per la loro esclusiva della competizione


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Concordo! Hanno un bel bacino per la loro esclusiva della competizione



e soprattutto sky perde una squadra italiana nella trasmissione delle partite della fase a gironi della champions, adesso a turno roma e juventus (dipende da chi gioca martedì e chi mercoledì) saranno trasmesse in esclusiva una sky e una mediaset, mentre se fosse passato il napoli sarebbero state 2-1 per sky


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Agosto 2014)

La quarta del campionato Spagnolo ha piallato la terza del campionato Italiano.
Adesso dite un po' quello che volete,ma la Liga è un campionato più ostico dell'attuale Serie A.
Questa ne è l'ennesima dimostrazione.Hanno la mentalità diversa...Anche le piccole vogliono vincere...Cosa che in Italia non accade mai..Il Napoli appena ha letto Atletico Bilbao si è cacato in mano...Cosa che non ha fatto l'Atletico..Infatti son passati loro..


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> La quarta del campionato Spagnolo ha piallato la terza del campionato Italiano.
> Adesso dite un po' quello che volete,ma la Liga è un campionato più ostico dell'attuale Serie A.
> Questa ne è l'ennesima dimostrazione.Hanno la mentalità diversa...Anche le piccole vogliono vincere...Cosa che in Italia non accade mai..Il Napoli appena ha letto Atletico Bilbao si è cacato in mano...Cosa che non ha fatto l'Atletico..Infatti son passati loro..



Ma la Liga adesso è senza dubbio meglio della Serie A, almeno dal punto di vista tecnico. Il calcio iberico personalmente non mipiace, ma è un mio gusto.


----------



## Frikez (28 Agosto 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'allenatore più sopravvalutato di sempre Wenger.
> Comunque non credo interessi all'Arsenal visto che non può giocare in Champions.



Vai a rivederti l'Arsenal con Overmars, Vieira, Petit, Henry e compagnia e poi vediamo se mi parli di allenatore sopravvalutato


----------



## Frikez (28 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>



Per poi giocare con Mertesacker dietro


----------



## vota DC (28 Agosto 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> La quarta del campionato Spagnolo ha piallato la terza del campionato Italiano.
> Adesso dite un po' quello che volete,ma la Liga è un campionato più ostico dell'attuale Serie A.
> Questa ne è l'ennesima dimostrazione.Hanno la mentalità diversa...Anche le piccole vogliono vincere...Cosa che in Italia non accade mai..Il Napoli appena ha letto Atletico Bilbao si è cacato in mano...Cosa che non ha fatto l'Atletico..Infatti son passati loro..



Ok, ma se è così perché deridere Didac che gioca nel campionato spagnolo quando abbiamo riserve che faticherebbero pure in serie B?


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ok, ma se è così perché deridere Didac che gioca nel campionato spagnolo quando abbiamo riserve che faticherebbero pure in serie B?



Didac era titolare nel campionato spagnolo come Mesbah e Zaccardo lo erano in quello italiano. E' logico che più scendi di livello più cessi incontri, in tutti i campionati.


----------



## Serginho (28 Agosto 2014)

Da quando ai preliminari ci vanno ste squadre inutili tipo Napoli e Udinese le stiamo perdendo tutte


----------



## runner (28 Agosto 2014)

io comunque sono contrario ai preliminari e soprattutto a questo modo di fare mercato e gestire le società di calcio


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Da quando ai preliminari ci vanno ste squadre inutili tipo Napoli e Udinese le stiamo perdendo tutte



Negli ultimi anni solo noi anno scorso abbiamo passato i preliminari, nel frattempo fuori Napoli, Udinese etc etc


----------

